# Need Help translating WWII Japanese Flag! Thanks!



## brianbrian1982 (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello All.

My name is Brian and I need help translating a flag that was given to me from the estate of a WWII veteran who served in the Navy. Unfortunately that is all I know about the flag but it would mean alot to me to know what the lines translate. I study history and try to preserve its heritage for years to come. If someone like Shinpachi could help I would be most gracious!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 6, 2015)

Hello and Welcome to the forum, Brian. Here is my translation.

1 西(?)光男 Mitsuo Nishi (Mr.)
2 松崎良則 Yoshinori Matsuzaki (Mr.)
3
又オ目ニカヽリマス I will see you again
後程オ目ニカヽリマス I will see you later
明日オ目ニカヽリマス I will see you tomorrow
近々中ニオ目ニカヽリマス I will see you in the near future
御機嫌ヨウ Good-bye

4 海軍技術　Navy Technology
5 國生(?)三郎 Saburo Kokusyo (Mr.)

6 永井真(?)也 Shinya Nagai (Mr.)
7 君乃ためなに可おしまん若桜 Why should I miss my life for Emperor?

In my impression, seeing the writing style, one person wrote all these letters.
The last phrase "Why should I miss my life for Emperor?" is coming from a famous farewell poem left by Maj. Shigemi Furuno who rushed into the Pearl Harbor with his mini-sub.
As I can find no soldier's name to be given this flag, I think this is a souvenir one produced in the post war.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2015)

Well done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## brianbrian1982 (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow. Definitely well done. Thanks for the translation!! Who do you think the first 2 people on lines 1 and 2 are? And why would they write Navy Technology on it!? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 7, 2015)

You are welcome Brian but I have no idea about each name.

Generally speaking, IJA and IJN veterans were suffering poverty soon after the war was over as they lost job.
Even Saburo Sakai, a Zero fighter ace, committed a Multi-Level Marketing to lose most of his wartime precious friends.

I think the production of souvenir flags was also one of their good side jobs.
They would have written down names and words as they came up in their minds to fulfill the flag space.


----------

